# Confirm JD sex.



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Just checking to make sure these two are female JD's. thanks

#1









#2


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm.. both look male to me. They are still relatively young though and a bit washed out. Females will usually have more blue markings/smudges under the eye and on the gill plate. If you can, post a few more pics from different angles.

Here's an example of what a female usually looks like (not my pic).


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks Chris you may be right. I originally bought 8 BGJD fry from a breeder. I have 2 that are defiently female. They both look like the pic you posted. Can't believe I got 6 males out of 8. I just turned them in my 125 with my alfa male BGJD. Got the 2 that is defiently females with my EBJD male.


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Thought I'd ad a few more pics with better color. thanks for opinions on the sexing. Also added pics of my Alpha Male.

First one possibly female. Sorry not that good of pic.









I think this is a male


















My Alpha Male


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

All still look male to me.. Good looking JDs :thumb:


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

All males, Look closer at the pic the CJCichlid posted, thats a female...


----------

